# Strange Loco's



## grouch (Sep 25, 2013)

Came across a video of some real strange loco's and thought some of ya might find interesting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iajwyx02Hqw


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, cool. :smilie_daumenpos:

There are a lot I never saw before.

Some very strange, what did they call the ones where the drive wheels sit on top of other little wheels? 
Never saw those before? 

Hey, welcome to the site. Tanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## grouch (Sep 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> Wow, cool. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Some very strange, what did they call the ones where the drive wheels sit on top of other little wheels?
> Never saw those before?
> ...


I think they said those were made to scam investors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

grouch said:


> I think they said those were made to scam investors.


There is talking in the video?
I turned the music off. 

I never saw anything like those before.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

big ed said:


> There is talking in the video?
> I turned the music off.
> 
> I never saw anything like those before.


just a guess but could the small wheels be for transporting???:dunno:


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

It looked like they were adapters for a different gauge to me.


----------



## grouch (Sep 25, 2013)

At 9.32 on the video, it said in print "Built as an investment scam" if we are all talking about the same picture.


----------

